# Charing Cross Closed Platforms - Permission Visit April 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning All, 

I was lucky enough to grab myself a ticket to attend a tour of the 2 closed platforms at Charing Cross station recently 
A little history:

Until the Jubilee line was extended south of the Thames via the Millennium Dome to link with Stratford on the Central line, the Jubilee line originally terminated at Charing Cross. As the new extension was built, a section of tunnelling between Charing Cross and Green Park effectively became a branch line of the new extension. Originally it was intended to run a few special services to Charing Cross, however it was eventually decided to abandon the Jubilee platform there and it was closed on 19th November 1999. Occasionally trains are still routed up the branch but no passengers are allowed to alight since the escalators are now out of service. Since closing, the platform has been stripped of much of its decoration and is now cordoned off to the public.

Really enjoyed my time down there, even more enjoyable than Aldwych tbh. 

Part of James Bond's Skyfall was filmed here, we were told they spent 5 months filming here, just for 10 minutes of footage!! 

On with my pics

1.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

2.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

3.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

4.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

5.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

6.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

7.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

8.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

9.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

10.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

11.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

12.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

13.

Closed Charing Cross Station Platforms by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Great set of shots.


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 5, 2016)

Jealousy doesn't even begin to explain this  Great shots mate!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 5, 2016)

Love these old disused stations.you got some lovely shots dj.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

urbexdevil said:


> Jealousy doesn't even begin to explain this  Great shots mate!



 thank you!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Love these old disused stations.you got some lovely shots dj.



You and me both mate. I love London in General, so much to see, above and below ground


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2016)

You got some interesting shots, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2016)

Love that. Really interesting to see a place you associate with loads and loads of people completely devoid of humans...


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 5, 2016)

Really enjoyed this. Your escalator/stairway shots are exceptional as always.


----------



## mockney reject (Apr 5, 2016)

Thats the bollocks DJ


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## Rubex (Apr 5, 2016)

Great shots


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 5, 2016)

Fantastic photos. Must be quite eery walking through here with no one about


----------

